# Y'all won't believe this Shotgun or the Shooter!



## Lightninrod (Feb 10, 2006)

Long Video but worth the time. 

Dan


----------



## Abolt20 (Feb 10, 2006)

He is good!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiggerbait (Feb 10, 2006)

That is awesome...........


----------



## Count Down (Feb 13, 2006)

who said skeet shooting is hard?


----------



## pnome (Feb 13, 2006)

wow.  That was impressive.  Both gun and shooter.


----------



## ramsey (Feb 13, 2006)

great video


----------



## Paul White (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah that is awesome. You can really shoot them with one hand and they are that fast. I tried it after I first saw this video with mine. I wasn't nearly as good as this guy but the shotgun performs just like the video. I'll never need another shotgun.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 14, 2006)

I have an extrema but I make no claims!!!!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 14, 2006)

Makes me want to go home and try mine, unfortunely I can not shoot any were close to that good!


----------



## Mobetta72 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Nice Shotgun!!!!*

What's the price of these Shotguns?? That was an amazing video!!!!!


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 14, 2006)

My extrema was a little over $1000.  The xtrema 2 is around $1400.  But trust me, it was not the gun doing the amazing tricks.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 21, 2006)

In one shoot on the video, I counted nine for nine ...  way kool


----------



## DCarter001 (Feb 21, 2006)

Impressive!  $!


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 21, 2006)

DCarter001 said:
			
		

> Impressive!  $!


$ is 1400 without the extended magazine!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 21, 2006)

*Man Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Son,  That will FIRE YA UP !!!!!  

I got to start saving....


----------



## Harvester (Feb 21, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> $ is 1400 without the extended magazine!!!!


 YES, without.   From what a coworker told me


----------



## elfiii (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd hate to be the one who has to clean up all those golf ball guts!


----------



## Big M (Feb 23, 2006)

It's all about marketing the product


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 23, 2006)

Marketing or not, that guy is amazing!


----------



## gobble4me (Feb 25, 2006)

I's
d like to see him and the guy that shoots the benelli to get together and see who is the best


----------



## jman9977 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just one word   WOW


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 28, 2006)

gobble4me said:
			
		

> I's
> d like to see him and the guy that shoots the benelli to get together and see who is the best



Knapp with Benelli holds the World Record if I'm not mistaken.

If I'm right, I'll have to go with him for the best shooter.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Feb 28, 2006)

Jay Hughes said:
			
		

> Knapp with Benelli holds the World Record if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> If I'm right, I'll have to go with him for the best shooter.


 
I checked and confirmed that he is the World Record Holder having shot 10 clays. That's unbelievable!

Here is the link to his video:
http://www.benelliusa.com/tom-knapp/video.tpl?m=world-record-2005&f=WM


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

Good grief....Tom Knapp may not want to go head to head against this dude and his Beretta.......


----------

